# Schon der 2. Post



## MrUnknown (17 Nov. 2018)

Bevor ich mich vorstellen konnte musste ich schon einen Post bei einem Eintrag hinterlassen.

Zumindest gleich der Zweite Postist für Begrüßung reserviert.

Hallo Celeb Board Mitgleider,
ich habe durch suche von TV Girls dieses Board gefunden und freue mich hier mich anmelden zu dürfen.

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich kein aktiver Uploader bin da keine Mittel und auch "Wissen" woher alle Uploader das tolle Material erhalten.
Desegen sage ich hier schon mal ein großes Danke Schön an die tollen Beiträge und auch das so viel Arbeit investiert wird.

Ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest ein bisschen dem Board beis steuern kann auch wenn es nicht viel sein wird.

Wir sehen uns im Board, Leutz.

bis demnächst
Mr. Unknown


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB. Wünsche viel Spass hier im Forum.

Gruss Rolli


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2018)

Heisse dich herzlich willkommen auf unserem tollen Board und wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit bei uns.Übrigens kann jeder etwas zum Board beitragen,das eine oder andere danke zu den Beiträgen von uns aktiven Postern kommt immer gut,gruss Brian... :thumbup:


----------



## Apus72 (17 Nov. 2018)

Wie Brian schon schrieb, ein Danke oder am besten ein paar nette Worte zu einem Bilder-Posting kommen immer gut an und motivieren zum weiterposten !


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## MrUnknown (20 Nov. 2018)

Vilen Dank für die Begrüßung.
Ich werde soviel nette und motivirende Kommentare zu den Post geben wie ich nur kann ...


----------



## stasik1987 (3 Dez. 2018)

bin seit jahren dabei war auch nur inativ willkommen


----------

